#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Zelfbouw project voor licht

## FiëstaLj

Heej allemaal,

We hebben al wat zelfbouwprojecten van de geluidsjongens achter de rug..

Ik ben op het moment echter aan het denken over een zelfbouw project voor lichtmensen..

Alleen om hier alleen aan te beginnen.... Dat lijkt me niet zo'n goed plan

Het gaat om de ontwikkeling en uitvoering van een dmx interface voor aan de pc (dmx in, en uit).. onder welk besturingssysteem weet ik nog niet (ben niet zo'n computerbink) 

Het hardware gedeelte moet niet zo'n probleem zijn... voorbeelden zat:
Bijvoorbeeld deze website van de linux lighting group... zij maken gebruik van een driversuite voor linux die een dmx dongle aanstuurt.
http://llg.cubic.org

Hardware en software staat op hun website, de hardware is redelijk bruikbaar... kan eventueel aangepast worden, maar hoeft niet

Software staat er ook op.. is ook bruikbaar, het is alleen misschien leuk om hier onze eigen software voor te schrijven.

Ik zoek dus iemand die hun software kan analyseren en eventueel gedeeltes hiervan herschrijven zodat die naar al onze wensen is..

en eventueel ook iemand om me te helpen bij het bouwen van de hardware..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## dj_lucv

Wat wil je hiermee bereiken? Op een goedkope manier DMX'n? Dan ben ik er wel voor in. Worden er ook dingen gemaakt om bijvoorbeeld een gewone rookmachine op dmx te zetten?

Voor wat meer info over DMX moet je ook eens kijken op http://www.sale.nl/support/tech-docs/licht/dmx/cc_1.asp
Daar staat alles uitgelegd, zeker als je aan DMX hard en software gaat sleutelen is deze kennis een must.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dit is een interface zodat je met je pc het DMX signaal uitstuurt, en de software hier..

In principe kost dit je 50 euro aan onderdelen, en veel vrije tijd.. (dus redelijk goedkoop), je moet wel een lichtelijke technische ondergrond hebben..

Die info van sale ken ik al 5 jaar ofzo..

Een printje om je rookmachine dmx compatibel te maken heb ik ook gezien, zal hem binnenkort ff op het forum zetten..



Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## dj_lucv

die site van sale was ook meer voorde newbies bedoeld, zodat we niet allemaal van die domme vragen krijgen...

Denk dat dit topic nog wel iets gaat worden... 50 euro is niet veel geld, en iedereen wil wel wat met DMX doen.

----------


## -Bart-

Ik heb wel interesse om een DMX rgb spotje te maken met 3x50W halogeen lampjes.

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Kunnen we ons ook eens over buigen

een dmx demux printje stelt niet veel voor, dus makkelijk te maken...



Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Van_Diemen

He FiestaLJ,

Ik wil je graag helpen met zo'n project! Zelf al het een en het ander ontwikkeld op gebied van dom-licht (soft-en hardware). Als je zelf een DMX controller wilt gaan maken is het misschien makkelijk dat je iemand heb die kan programeren (ik ben redelijk 'computer bink' zoals je het al leuk zegt). Nou daar kom ik dan misschien wel van pas. 

Oh ja linux programeren, misschien ken je me even vertellen welke taal: C, java, Object pascal, Ansi C, etc.. is allemaal geen probleem (standaard vakken pakket op school duz)

Ik had je mail al ontvangen! Ik zal de verschillende 'recepten' voor de DMX transceivertjes wel even doorsturen. Als je wilt kan ik ook wel het een en het ander op de J&H msn server ruimte gooien. moet je me ff vertellen, waar en hoe !

Maarre, je zegt het maar als me ergens voor nodig heb, ik help je daar graag mee !

"At your service"

Groetn Chris

----------


## Tiemen

Ik heb ook nog ooit wel es software geschreven die iets met licht te maken had, moest je me nodig hebben, je weet me wel te vinden...

Maar euhm, tis jouw project voor school hé, niet het onze <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tiemen

----------


## Van_Diemen

Heej,

Ik heb even gezocht en ik heb een mooie gevonden,
Het is een windows systeempje waarmee je 255 kanalen kan senden en 127 kan receiven. Best wel makkelijk te bouwen, printje en zo zijn al ontworpen. Kunnen we eventueel wel even overnieuw doen.

Alle software voor dit ding is gewoon te verkrijgen bij de maker, dus het aanpassen van source-code van de dongle en driver en de daadwerkelijke controller (PC-software) is goed te doen. 

o ja de link:

http://www.ele.tut.fi/~viikari/

Laat maar even weten wat je er van vindt !!

Groetn Chris

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ja tiemen, die interface gebruik ik voor mijn school, maar zelfs al had ik er geen software bij, dan vonden zij het nog goed...

Die software gebruik ik er voor om het project wat leuker te maken voor ons allemaal

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Van_Diemen

Heej,

Ik weet niet of er al iemand op de link heeft gekeken. Laat eens weten wat jullie daar van vinden !

Groetn Chris

----------


## -Bart-

Het nadeel van alle dmx dongle´s is dat de microcontroller die er in zit geprogrammeerd moet worden. Dus je moet eerst een programmer hebben, kopen of bouwen of de software erin te spuiten. Voor sommige controller stelt zoiets niets voor, voor andere controllers kan je de programmer alleen in combinatie kopen met de de-flop-ment kit en kan al snel honderden euro´s kosten.

Dus... Mochten we iets op hardware gebied gaan ontwikkelen laten we dan voor een controller kiezen waarvan iemand de programmer heeft, of zeer eenvoudig zelf te bouwen is.

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## Van_Diemen

He bart,

daar heb je helemaal gelijk in! 
Op de dongle waarvan ik de link het gepost, zit een avr van atmel. 
deze zijn volgens mij heel simpel te programmeren mbv een lpt interface en de juiste software.

Mocht dit niet gaan, dan kan ik misschien een beroep doen op mijn studiegenoten die nogal veel van dit soort spullen (programmers) hebben!



Groetn Chris

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,

om software in een microcontroller te steken heb je niet echt een programmer nodig hoor....

kan ook via JTAG of ICSP... via seriele poort van pc en een klein zelf te bouwen schakelingetje met zo'n 6 onderdelen....


Groetjes,

Wouter

----------


## Van_Diemen

He wouter,

Weet je zo of dat ook mogelijk is voor Atmel AVR risc processor type: at90s8515 ?
Wat jij zegt is idd precies wat ik bedoel, alleen of het met de deze proc ook gaat weet ik niet!



Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## Van_Diemen

correctie:
processor = uController !

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## beenske

> citaat:
> Een printje om je rookmachine dmx compatibel te maken heb ik ook gezien



is dat voor elk rookmachien ?
ik heb een antari Z 80 ik wil die graag op dmx laten werken

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,

die speciefieke microcontroller ken ik niet...

misschien is kijken op de website van de fabrikant, staat altijd veel info op en meestal zelf gratis programmeersoftware voor hun eigen chips...


Groetjes,

Wouter

----------


## FiëstaLj

Op school (mts elektro) hebben we verschillende proggers liggen, en leraren willen me hier graag mee helpen, dus die microcontroller proggen wordt het probleem niet..

Die link heb ik gezien chris, ziet er heel leuk uit... zeker iets om in mijn achterhoofd te houden

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Dave

Zeker een leuk idee. Zit ik nog met een paar vragen.
-Wil je er puur alleen dom licht mee sturen, of ook scans? Dan moet je daar toch rekening mee houden als je eenmaal software gaat schrijven.
-Voor welk doel wil je het gaan gebruiken. Persoonlijk denk ik dat het voor theater afvalt, door het gebrek aan faders. Voor disco zou het natuurlijk perfect zijn. (En puur voor de lol natuurlijk).
-Je zou kunnen overwegen om faders te koppelen aan een interface op de joystickpoort. Een joystick is in feite ook niets anders dan een aantal potmeters en knoppen. Voor speed en intensity zouden die 2 faders al ideaal zijn.

Lekker brainstormen! Ik ben er wel voor in.

[edit] Oh ja, het is inderdaad een goed idee om de voortgang bij te houden op bv. msn community [/edit]

----------


## FiëstaLj

Heej dave, 

dom en intelli licht wil ik er wel mee aan sturen, wel zo handig..

Voor welk doel ?? tsja ik zit er nu over te denken om er een knoppendoos bij te bouwen die dan als soort DMX in gaat werken... dus dan zou je hem ook voor theater kunnen gebruiken... maar aangezien ik voornamelijk een disco lichtman ben zal het in de eerste plaats voor disco gebruikt worden..



Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## DMX rules

je zou die kaart eigenlijk via je PCI port moeten maken
dat is al een stuk sneller
en dan hou je je paralle port over, en die kan je dan met wat ADC's en multiplex IC's voor knoppen/faders gebruiken
verder zou je ook een display (HD44780 puntmatrix of T6963 voor grafish) voor de status van je systeem
dan heb je je monitor ook niet nodig

of loop ik nou te hard van stapel, en wil ik gelijk een hele lichtcomputer bouwen <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

ik wil in het PA-grootverbruik werken

----------


## Dave

Komt er denk ik zo wel op neer <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ik weet niet of het praktisch is, als je computer toevallig niet wil opstarten op lokatie kun je op dat superschermpje geen donder zien. En je kunt op een normaal beeldscherm natuurlijk veel meer kwijt dan op een 40x4 of kleiner lcd'tje. Knoppen en faders ben ik uiteraard  een groot voorstander van.

----------


## DMX rules

> citaat:
> Komt er denk ik zo wel op neer <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> Ik weet niet of het praktisch is, als je computer toevallig niet wil opstarten op lokatie kun je op dat superschermpje geen donder zien. En je kunt op een normaal beeldscherm natuurlijk veel meer kwijt dan op een 40x4 of kleiner lcd'tje. Knoppen en faders ben ik uiteraard  een groot voorstander van.



nou , dat schermpje kan je dan ook samen met je monitor gebruiken
daar kan je de status van je dimmers en dergelijke op latenzetten( temps enzo)
maar dan niet op windows, want dat loopt toch alleen maar vast
maar een zelfbouw lichttafel is natuurlijk altijd leuk (alhoewel julie niet zo'n voorstander van zelfbouw zijn)
zeker voor een drive-in is dit er leuk
ik werk graag aan het project mee

ik wil in het PA-grootverbruik werken

----------


## FiëstaLj

Als ik terugben van vakantie zal ik es ff de nodige documentatie raadplegen die ik bij de huidige prints en ic´s heb zitten

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## dj_lucv

Weet niet of hier mensen zitten die wat van linux afweten? Misschien zouden we software voor linux kunnen programmeren?

Als het trouwens echt iets word kan ik wel een of ander site-je maken waar we de software op kunnen zeten en de tekeningen voor de hardware enzo.

----------


## impactdj

Kijk ook eens op http://www.obm-veenendaal.nl daar staan goedkope dmx-interfaces... Wish they were compatible with Martin LJ.... iemand al getest??

Greetz, Remon

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Zijn er nu al proto-types?!?!?
Zo Ja, DEMO'N

&gt;&gt;&gt;-900-&lt;&lt;&lt;

*Showtechniek*

----------


## DMX rules

> citaat:
> Weet niet of hier mensen zitten die wat van linux afweten? Misschien zouden we software voor linux kunnen programmeren?
> 
> Als het trouwens echt iets word kan ik wel een of ander site-je maken waar we de software op kunnen zeten en de tekeningen voor de hardware enzo.



een samen werkings project samen met http://gathering.tweakers.net <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>
zitten ook heel veel gastjes die heel goed kunnen programmeren(tenminste, dat zeggen ze zelf <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)
en ik dacht dat er ook een paar met zo'n project bezig waren

maar een zelfbouw lichttafel zie ik wel zitten
en dan maken we heb gelijk UTP/LAN, RS232,RS245 competibol &lt;--(erg moeilijk wordt zeg <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle> )
en dan later een zelfbouw dimmer, hazerstuuring, RGB-spot stuuring
ik zie het al helemaal zitten hierzo <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

ik wil in het PA-grootverbruik werken

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> ...RS245...UTP/LAN...



Waw, jullie gaan zelfs nieuwe protocollen ontwerpen! Goed bezig. En laat me binnen een jaar of 20 eens weten als je klaar bent...

Ga vooral voor linux, dat zal veel succes hebben...

Zouden jullie niet beginnen bij het begin? En niet direct de computer opnieuw uitvinden? Gewoon, iets op een USB of parallelle poort, met deftige software, bvb. in C++ of Delphi geschreven.

Just my 2 cents,

Tiemen

----------


## DMX rules

> citaat:
> Waw, jullie gaan zelfs nieuwe protocollen ontwerpen! Goed bezig. En laat me binnen een jaar of 20 eens weten als je klaar bent...



ik wist niet of dat nou utp of lan werdt genoemd, maar er was wel zoeiets
en met die RS245 vergiste ik me gewoon in RS485





> citaat:
> Zouden jullie niet beginnen bij het begin? En niet direct de computer opnieuw uitvinden? Gewoon, iets op een USB of parallelle poort



nee dan wil ik het gelijk via PCI gaan doen
werkt een stuk sneller , ne je heb je andere poorten over voor uitbereidingen
ik wil in het PA-grootverbruik werken

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Zouden jullie niet beginnen bij het begin? En niet direct de computer opnieuw uitvinden? Gewoon, iets op een USB of parallelle poort
> 			
> ...



We hebben het over een bittime van 4uSec oftewel 250kbit/sec. Da's zo retetraag dat zelfs een opgefokte UART het aan kan. Voor USB (zelfs de "trage" variant) is het al helemaal een EITJE. Bandbreedte genoeg voor nog een aantal USB devices.

Waarom zul je jezelf dan beperken tot een PCI slot? Een PCI device is met veel pijn en moeite in een laptop te duwen (en zal, net als de laptop, daarna nooit meer werken). Alle laptops vallen dus af als je voor PCI gaat.

En waarom het wiel uitvinden? Die USB -&gt; DMX converters worden steeds goedkoper (100-200 euro).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## DMX rules

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> 
> ...



hm , daar heb je ook wel weer gelijk in
maar als je dus een lichttafel wilt bouwen kan je het het beste via PCI doen
wil je het mobiel op andere computers kunnen gebruiken , dan is USB de beste oplossing
of is een complete lichttafel nu nog ff te hoog gegrepen <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>


ik wil in het PA-grootverbruik werken

----------


## Tiemen

Je bent constant bezig over een 'complete lichttafel', maar euhm, wat heeft PCI/USB of whatever er dan nog mee te maken? Of ga je een lichttafel maken met intern uitbreidingsslots PCI?

Ik zou (een al dan niet zelfgemaakt) USB-ding (hoe noemt zoiets?) maken. Eventueel zelfs met DMX-in, en dan daar deftige (windows dus) software bij schrijven...

Tiemen

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:Ik zou (een al dan niet zelfgemaakt) USB-ding (hoe noemt zoiets?) maken. Eventueel zelfs met DMX-in, en dan daar deftige (windows dus) software bij schrijven...



Je bedoelt zeker een interface.

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## DMX rules

> citaat:
> Je bent constant bezig over een 'complete lichttafel', maar euhm, wat heeft PCI/USB of whatever er dan nog mee te maken? Of ga je een lichttafel maken met intern uitbreidingsslots PCI?
> 
> Ik zou (een al dan niet zelfgemaakt) USB-ding (hoe noemt zoiets?) maken. Eventueel zelfs met DMX-in, en dan daar deftige (windows dus) software bij schrijven...
> 
> Tiemen



ja ok, laten we eerst daar maar is aan beginnnen
met USB zou natuurlijk kunnen
ik dacht dat ik hier nog ergens een datasheet van een IC had wat van USB een parallel of serieal signaal maakte 
en dan zou je de parallel-DMX converter van elektuur kunnen gebruiken
en voordat iemand met de opmerking komt"dan gebruik je toch zo'n simple USB-parallel converter die ze bij de computerwinkel verkopen" 
dat gaat dus *niet* werken
op een ander forum waar ik kom hebben ze dat ook geprobeert om een LCD-scherm aan te sturen, maar dat werkt dus niet
die werken allleen op printers

maar ik zal de datasheet van dat ic is posten hiero


ik wil in het PA-grootverbruik werken

----------


## dj_lucv

Denk dat linux een stuk stabieler werkt, en je hebt niet zo'n goed systeem nodig. Weet alleen niet of het dan goed zal werken met usb?

Op GOt zitten trouwens mensen die echt veel kunnen maken met hun pc.

----------


## DMX rules

> citaat:
> Denk dat linux een stuk stabieler werkt, en je hebt niet zo'n goed systeem nodig. Weet alleen niet of het dan goed zal werken met usb?
> 
> Op GOt zitten trouwens mensen die echt veel kunnen maken met hun pc.



tweakers in da house <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
en voor linux zijn inderdaad drivers voor USB te vinden
voordeel als je zelf een systeem ontwerpt , dat het sofdware schrijfwn een stuk makkelijker gaat
en inderdaad, linux zal een stuk stabieler lopen dan die M$ zooi ( persoonlijke mening dan)

ik wil in het PA-grootverbruik werken

----------


## Tiemen

Bullshit.

Als je een pc gebruikt voor licht te doen, zonder 6 netwerkkaarten, 7 versies van ICQ, 342 trialversies van flightsimulator, 8 beeldschremen, zal er niets foutlopen. En dat software voor linux gemakkelijker te schrijven is dan voor Microsoft is me ook een raadsel. Of bestaan er nog geen objectgeorienteerde talen voor linux en is het daarom zoveel eenvoudiger? hèhè

Tiemen

----------


## DMX rules

> citaat:
> Bullshit.
> 
> Als je een pc gebruikt voor licht te doen, zonder 6 netwerkkaarten, 7 versies van ICQ, 342 trialversies van flightsimulator, 8 beeldschremen, zal er niets foutlopen. En dat software voor linux gemakkelijker te schrijven is dan voor Microsoft is me ook een raadsel. Of bestaan er nog geen objectgeorienteerde talen voor linux en is het daarom zoveel eenvoudiger? hèhè
> 
> Tiemen



hmm , vandaar dat me pc zovaak vastloopt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
ach ,daar heb je ook wel weer gelijk in
maar nou moet ik wel zeggen, winXP is wel stabieler dan de vorige versies's maar een ramp om ze poorten aan te spreken ( de paralle poort enzo)
daarvoor kan je dus het beste win98SE gebruiken



ik wil in het PA-grootverbruik werken

----------


## Dave

DOS bestaat ook nog. Beetje ouderwets volgens velen, maar loopt in principe ook niet vast. Kun je gewoon in Basic gaan proggen.

----------


## Tiemen

Euhm ik denk dat je voor zoiets toch minstens een GUI nodig zal hebben...Basic is echt wel ouddddddddddd. Je zal toch ietsje hoger moeten grijpen hoor. Moest je nu nog zeggen visualbasic (alhoewel dat ook bucht is). Het programmeren op zich is niet echt een probleem denk ik, maar de hardware zal volgens mij een ander paar mouwen zijn...

Tiemen

----------


## dj_lucv

Het licht er natuurlijk maar net aan hoe we het programma vorm willen geven he. Als we een mooie interface willen maken, met allemaal knopjes enzo dan zal basic niet meer echt handig zijn. Misschien is het trouwens een id om een  19" behuizing te gebruiken voo de computer, dan kunnen we het gemakkelijk inbouwen.

Misschien moeten we over wat punten gewoon bepaalde keuze's maken ander gaat dit project nooit lukken. Dat is op got ook al vaker gebeurt, dus:
-Wat moeten we aan kunnen sturen?
-Moet er ook op muziek gereageerd worden?
-op welke poort sluiten we het aan?
-welk besturingssysteem nemen we?
-willen we ook een hardware matig controller met bijvoorbeel faders? -En zo ja hoeveel?
-Moet daar ook iets van een lcd'tje op?

----------


## BENjpt

Waarom niet die computer/DOS/USB etc. vergeten?.. en het gewoon met een microprocessor doen? makkelijk programmeren met C of gewoon de assemblertaal (hexadec. adressering).. heb hier zelf enige tijd mee gespeeld.. en het is zoooo makkelijk.. als ik een tip mag geven, Atmel heeft hele leuke EN goedkope uP's. Het enige waar je voor moet zorgen is dat de 5V uitgangen/pinnen 240V aansturen. (switchen mbv bijv. een optocoupler) of een 8-bit range uitgang naar DA converter en dan een analoog stuursignaal creeren.. (bv dimmen, dit kan natuurlijk ook buiten uP om met potmeters)..

gr.

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## tonnie wittenaar

Kijk ook eens op http://www.lanbox.com/ en verbaas je over wat dat dingetje allemaal al niet kan, voor weinier een heleboel toeters en bellen op 1 interface'je

LAN / USB / SERIEEL / DMX / MIDI / en andere I/O Ports





> citaat: We are developer of DMX-512 and MIDI hardware and software. Our newest product is the LanBox-LCX, a stand-alone, 512 channel, DMX controller, with Ethernet, USB, MIDI, DMX in and i/o ports. The LanBox-LCX is suited for nearly any lighting application like: Entertainment, art, promotion, music, MIDI, museum, theater, architectural, multimedia, etc.

----------


## tonnie wittenaar

Was nog iets vergeten, enne, vergeef me het typefoutje "weinier" moest dus weinig zijn...





> citaat: Affordable pricing
> A e.g. LanBox-LCM stand-alone DMX controller only costs 295 Euro, while the 788-LD quad dimmer pack, is sold for 370*. You can order direct from our site.



Hier is nog een plaatje http://www.euro.net/cds/wd3947/wf229.jpg

We zijn het ding op dit moment aan het testen, het is echte een klein wondertje!!!

----------


## dj_lucv

Welke bedoel je nou? de lxM of de lcX??

----------


## tonnie wittenaar

We hebben de LC gehad, en inmiddels geplaats in een project, op dit moment zijn we bezig met de LCM, die kost 295 euro, echter de tekst die ik geplakt had in het onderwerp is van de LCX en die is inderdaad wat duurder, 550 euro.

Maar wie geinteresseerd is kan natuurlijk altijd zelf eens kijken op www.lanbox.com

----------


## dj_lucv

Daarom ond ik het ook al zo vaag, maar dan vattik um.
Als we dit gaan gebruiken dan is het gehel zelfbouw natuurlijk wel weer van de baan, en het is weer een stuk duurder.

----------


## Van_Diemen

Zoals eerder vermeld,

Ik wil jullie best helpen met programmeren. Ik ben er goed in thuis, zo goed dat ik er mijn vak van heb gemaakt. 

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## -Bart-

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>Ik zie het al voor me: "Open-source lichttafel van J&H forum, veegt vloer aan met maxxyz".<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Nobis Nil Nimis Aburdum.

----------


## dj_lucv

Probeer anders een wat antwoorden te geven op de vragen die ik stelde, zodat we wat meer duidelijkheid krijgen.

----------


## DeMennooos

Nou ja als jullie zo aandringen heb ik ook nog wel een wensenlijstje voor een tafel hoor <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Zal hem ff uittikken en posten

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## johan L.

Die lanbox is best leuk, maar je moet het programma er in stoppen, in de truss stoppen en omhoog ermee en niet meer naar kijken. 
Oftewel leuk voor programmas die 14 dagen of 6 dagen achter elkaar moeten draaien op een beursje ofzo.

voor de rest zie ik er weinig bruikbaars in. maar hij is wel makkelijk te bedienen via de mac, pc of palmtop :P

Het mooiste zou het dus zijn dat je een standaard (linux ondersteunde)
pci dmx kaart pakt. en hier een interface voor gaat maken in linux (software) en daar dan een paralelle of seriele playback wing aan kan hangen zodat je met echte knoppen de snelheid, postitie enz... kan aanpassen en oproepen.

Back from the death

----------


## DeMennooos

Eigenlijk is hetgeen jullie willen gaan bouwen niets meer en niets minder dan de Status Cue. Een plastic knoppendoos die wordt aangestuurd door een PC kaart met software.

Ik zou zeggen, neem die tafel als voorbeeld. Breidt de software uit met dingen als shape gen, extra fader functies als kleuren onder de fader werkend op % en je hebt een mooi tafeltje <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## dj_lucv

Die dingen die jij verder noemt horen idd bij de mogelijke opties die we kunnen maken. Wat me vooral handig lijkt is dat we een x aantal faders nemen, en dat we die ieder door de gebruiker een functie kunenn geven, dan kan je bijna helemaal de ideale tafel maken.



wat is shape gen btw?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Een functie waarmee je kan zeggen:

scan 3+6+9 maken nu een rondje met grote x en snelheid x

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## dj_lucv

Das vrij eenvoudiog te programmeren..
Misc. kunnen we er gewoon een toetsenbord op aansluiten en dan bijv zoiets als F1=rondje(10%) F2=ster(20%). DMX was toch met %??

----------


## Tiemen

Bezint eer ge begint zou ik zeggen als ik zo de laatste reacties lees...

Begin met iets eenvoudig...Je kan dan nog een versie II en III en IV bla bla bla maken als je het ingewikkelder wilt.

Tiemen

----------


## dj_lucv

ALs we niet precies weten moeten we naderhand de hardware weer aan gaan passen...
Als we nu eerst een goede set hardware bij elkaar vinden hebbenw e straks genoeg mogelijkheden om met de software alles compleet te krijgen.

Wat we eigenlijk aan hardware nodig hebben: PC - Lichttafeltje met faders(mic. een lcd scherm?) - DMX kaartje 

Hoeveel faders hebben we eigenlijk nodig?
Moeten er ook nog potmeters op?

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik weet denk ik nog wel een projectje te koop waar je door kan borduren. Ben je wel meteen al een heel eind met een reeds werkende tafel <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik moet zeggen, een stuk of wat jogs waar je snel en nauwkeurig dim, gobo, shut, focus, iris etc mee kan kiezen. Een numeriek keypad voor de spot selectie, met een spot selectie geheugen van 10 laatst geselecteerde combi's.
Een bank met preset focus functies, macro's is ook handig.
Daarnaast een cue list, scene en sequence functie.
Veschillende fader en button functies.
Tenminste 16, liever 32 faders en 32 instant presets met unlimited banken, scenes en sequences.
Mogelijkheid om kleur en gobo onder of fader of buttons te proggen en die live te selecteren.
Live Xfade, Dim en Rate select.

Maar om eerlijk te zijn, gaan we nu niet het wiel opnieuw uitvinden?

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Music Power

Je moet toch wat te doen hebben he Menno <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Dave

Denk ook niet dat het de bedoeling was om een Status Cue met 4000 kanalen na te bouwen, maar een kleinschalige tafeltje/computerinterface bedoelt voor Drive-in werk. 
Er zijn bijvoorbeeld maar weinig kleine tafeltjes die zowel intelli als conventioneel goed kunnen aansturen, de meeste kunnen maar 1 chase tegelijk aan, en da's met parren lastig ivm. fade time.

----------


## DeMennooos

Zeg ook nergens dat je een Status Cue moet nabouwen.
Zou het een reden hebben dat er erg weinig kleine tafels tafels zijn voor intelli als conventioneel, die ook nog een hoop sequences tegelijk aan kan en live snel in te grijpen is?

Staat trouwens nergens dat het een klein discoding moet zijn <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dave

> citaat:
> 
> dom en intelli licht wil ik er wel mee aan sturen, wel zo handig..
> 
> Voor welk doel ?? tsja ik zit er nu over te denken om er een knoppendoos bij te bouwen die dan als soort DMX in gaat werken... dus dan zou je hem ook voor theater kunnen gebruiken... maar aangezien ik voornamelijk een disco lichtman ben zal het in de eerste plaats voor disco gebruikt worden..



Ik zou er de volgende eisen aan stellen:
-2 of meer faders om snelheid en intensity te regelen
-2 chases tegelijk, zodat par en intelli gelijk gechased kan worden.
-Knoppen om chases en scenes naar voren te halen

Kortom een sturingkje dat iets meer kan dan een gemiddelde scanmaster van botex.

----------


## dj_lucv

Misc. Is het handig om 4 of 8 faders( net naar keuze van de gebruiker te nemen voor de parretjes en dan nog 2 of 4 voor het intelli licht. Er hoeft echter gteen verschil tussen die faders te zijn dus. Gewoon 10 of 12 fadertjes in een 19" behuizing naast elkaar met eventueel nog wat potmeters om bijv. de snelheid van de chasers in te stellen.

Je kunt softwarematig zoveel chases maken als je wilt. Dat kost bijna geen rekenkracht. Maximaal zijn dus (bij 12 faders) 12 chases mogelijk, je kunt namelijk iedere lamp ook zijn eigen tempo geven, maar dat is erg overdreven. Als we nou iets van 4 chases nemen die je op het beeldscherm een bepaald patroon kunt geven maar het tempo kan met een potmeter.

Willen we trouwens ook dat tafeltje een DMX uitgang geven of mag het gewoon op een analoge manier aangesloten worden op de pc. Anders zou je namelijkook andere tafels op de pc aan kunnen sluiten, dus ook kant en klare paneeltjes met faders..

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


leuk idee:

dus een 19"-paneeltje met 12 faders, 12 draaipots en 12 drukknoppen

-faders voor de dimmer van je chase of scene
-draaipots boven de faders voor de snelheid van je chase
-drukknoppen onder de faders om een chase of scene te flashen


Rest (zoals fadetime en opbouwen van chase) in pc doen. Faderpaneeltje aan pc hangen via USB.
Via USB een dmx-out aan je pc-hangen (zoals bv. sunlite-interface).


Groet,

Wouter

----------


## dj_lucv

Je kunt die faders gewoon door de gebruiker zelf laten koppelen, dan heeft iedereen zijn ideale tafel..

----------


## storeman

Ik heb ook wel 's een elektuur bij de electronicawinkel zien liggen, daarin beschrijven ze allerlei dingen met aansturing via dmx en computer. Zelf printplaatjes solderen en de software schrijven, misschien dat jullie dat nog kunnen gebruiken bij jullie project

----------


## dj_lucv

> citaat:
> misschien dat jullie dat nog kunnen gebruiken bij jullie project



Weet je toevallig in welke? Of heb je misc. dat artikel zoat we daar wat mee kunnen doen?

Misc is er ook wel iemand die een werkende dmx kaart heeft die we verder kunnen gebruiken. Dus gewoon een hele goedkop pci kaart?

----------


## gilly

goh ik heb t allemaal zo gelezen en ben ook enthousiast geworden om zo'n projectje te ondernemen....

dimmerpack en scanners wil ik er dan op (die zijn al dmx) maar dan wil ik ook gewoon voor de aan-uit lichteffecten(zwenkspots spiegelbol ed.) een switchpack maken op dmx is daar wat op te vinden?

kijk het switchen opzich moet geen probleem zijn want daar gebruik je gewoon relais voor maar het dmx gebeuren he...
is daar wat voor te vinden?

----------


## johan L.

http://www.theater-technisch-lab.nl/framsdc6.htm

bij het ttl kan je een 6 kanaals dmx print bestellen waar je dan zelf bijvoorbeeld 6 10a solidstates achterhangt en er een goede stroomverdeling inmaakt dus bijvoorbeel 3p 16a in en dan 6x 10a schakelbaar door je multy en 2x 13a vastespanning.

je moet hier dan wel rekening mee houden met het maximale vermgogen wat door je multikabel mag. 


Back from the death

----------


## Tiemen

Op de betere dimpacks kan je je dim-curve kiezen, en daaronder zit ook gewoon de aan-af curve, en dan kan je gewoon switchen.

Tiemen

----------


## John b

Hier een overzicht wat er de laatste tijd in de Elektuur over dmx512 is gepubliceerd
Mei 2001 Hoe werkt DMX
September 2001 Midi naar DMX converter
November 2001 8 kanaals DMX demultiplexer
Maart 2002 relais uitbreiding voor DMX demultiplexer
Juni 2002 4 kanaals DMX dimmer

John

----------


## John b

Een zelfbouw DMX dongle projekt (printerpoort naar dmx)
http://www.lighting-solutions.de/pro....html#download

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## FiëstaLj

Die dongle ziet er op het eerste gezicht niet moeilijk uit, wel bruikbaar lijkt me

Je hebt hier alleen geen DMX in op... das wel een nadeel, maar om te beginnen misschien al een leuke kaart!

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> Die dongle ziet er op het eerste gezicht niet moeilijk uit, wel bruikbaar lijkt me
> 
> Je hebt hier alleen geen DMX in op... das wel een nadeel, maar om te beginnen misschien al een leuke kaart!



Hoi,

Het schema oogt idd niet moeilijk. En zelfs de firmware kan worden gedownload. dus vrij simpel...alleen uploaden met een assembler

Maar wat bedoel je met "je hebt hier alleen geen DMX in op" zou je dit kunnen toelichten <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle> (We praten hier toch over een DMX interface??)

greezz

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ja oke, beetje stom omschreven

met die dmx in bedoelde ik eigenlijk de control input van onze knoppendoos....

Dat zit er dus niet standaard op zo'n functie.. en het lijkt me niet dat er met de bouw van de print, etc rekening mee is gehouden..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## dj_lucv

Dat hoeft toch ook niet? kan ook via andere poorten.

----------


## FiëstaLj

ja dan issie goed bruikbaar...

Maar ik denk dat het tijd wordt om eens een plan op te stellen want we hebben nu al 7 pagina's ideeen liggen roepen..

Dus welke interface gebruiken we ? 
via welke poort sluiten we een knoppendoos aan? 
hoeveel mogelijkheden heeft die poort (ivm. het aantal knoppen op de doos..) 
En hoe doen we het met de software ?

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## John b

Ik denk dat het het handigste is om eerst een dongle te maken, zodat we een werkende lichtcomputer kunnen maken,
En dan later de uitbreidingen.

Dus voor welke dongle gaan we ? de lpr2dmx ?

Zoja 

wie kan er dan printjes maken ?
wie kan er pic processors programeren?

en wie gaat er een (pc) programma voor maken?




John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## FiëstaLj

Pics programmeren kan ik op school, dus dat deel wil ik best voor mijn rekening nemen..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## dj_lucv

Voor die poort voor de controller kunenn we usb gebruiken. \Dan hebben we vrijwel onbeperkt aantal poorten. Weet alleen niet hoe moeilijk/cq makkelijk het programmeren daarvan is ten opzichte van de printerpoort.

----------


## dj_lucv

Voor die poort voor de controller kunenn we usb gebruiken. \Dan hebben we vrijwel onbeperkt aantal poorten. Weet alleen niet hoe moeilijk/cq makkelijk het programmeren daarvan is ten opzichte van de printerpoort. 
Ik wil verder wel een website regelen waar we de software op kunnen zetten, een handleiding etcetera.

----------


## BENjpt

Dan hou ik me bij deze aanbevolen voor het webadres<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> Dan hou ik me bij deze aanbevolen voor het webadres<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!



En dat is m'n tweede sterrrrrrrrr<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

p.s. misschien voor bouw van schakelingen al op www.vego.nl gekeken?
Een hoop support en handige tips.. ook voor SW.

greezz

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## John b

USB is denk ik wat te hoog gegrepen, ik heb daar geen bouwprojekt van kunnen vinden.
En als je via de printerpoort werkt, kun je als pc een oud laptopje gebruiken.

Wie heeft er eigenlijk interesse in de dongle ?

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## gilly

ik heb wel interesse in een dmx interface..

maar is er iemand al in geslaagt een interface met goedwerkend softwarepakket te maken??

ik hoor nu alleen maar wat het wel en wat het niet moet kunnen.

wat wordt het?: usb/parallel/pci/pcmcia

wat moet het kunnen bedienen?: dimmer/switcher/scans/strobe/rookdoos

hoe moet het bedient worden?: knoppendoos/joystick/touchscreen/race-                              stuurtje.  :Smile: 

nou mijn visie.
besturings systeem: windows (omdat bijna iedereen op deze software draait)
aansluiting: parallel (snel zat)

wat bedienen: het liefst alles maar begin met scans en dimmer

hoe bedienen: misschien met shortcuts op je toetsenbord (G=gobo, 
C=color R=rotatie van gobo) pan tilt met joystick. dimmer mischien als shortcut D=dimmer
als je deze shortcut intoetst kom je in een nieuw venster waar je de gewenste parameters kunt invoeren

laat je bovenkamers eens werken en kom met concrete oplossingen.

de dongle is zo gebouwt (als je de verschillende websites moet geloven)
alleen een goed software pakket.

groeten gilly

----------


## dj_lucv

Dat usb te lastig is d8 ik al wel. Alleen hoeveel dingen kan je op de printerpoort aansluiten en word die al niet gebruikt door de dongle van lpr2dmx? Kunnen we misc. iets met de joystickpoort op de geluidskaart? Daar kan je namelijk heel gemakkelijk dingen op aansluiten, gewoon een 9v stroompje er doorheen sturen.

----------


## FiëstaLj

De printerpoort is al in gebruik, houden we dus de gameport, seriele en usb over...

of kan je een extra kaartje plaatsen met een lpt 2 ofzo ?

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Music Power

Hoezo is die al in gebruik tijs ?? neem jij je printer mee tijdens een dixo ?<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> En ooit wels gehoord van ee dataswitch

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> USB is denk ik wat te hoog gegrepen, ik heb daar geen bouwprojekt van kunnen vinden.



Als je nagaat dat een flink gedeelte van het USB protocol 1:1 uitwisselbaar is met het serieele (sp) protocol dat voor DMX gebruikt wordt dan vind ik het toch niet zo'n slechte keuze. Met een beetje programmeerkunst is een buffer (i.v.m. round robin)  met een reclocker voldoende (volgens mij). En natuurlijk een TTL/RS-485 convertertje.



> citaat:En als je via de printerpoort werkt, kun je als pc een oud laptopje gebruiken.



Glazen bol visie: De printerpoort komt binnen nu en 3 jaar te vervallen op computers. Nu al zijn nagenoeg alle printers USB. De ISA poort is er vrij vlot uit gegaan, ik denk dat hetzelfde lot de printerpoort staat te wachten.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Tiemen

Euhm, volgens mij is een dmx-in en een dmx-uit van elk 512 kanalen op 1 printerpoortje een beetje veel. Misschien moet je gewoon 1 USB bakje maken voor dmx-in en 1tje voor dmx-uit. Maar ik laat jullie rustig doordoen. Moest er schot in de zaak komen, roep eens hé  :Smile: 

Tiemen

----------


## FiëstaLj

Frank de interface zit al op de printerpoort... lijkt me niet handig om daar aan te gaan dataswitchen....

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Music Power

Mhz ja das waar ook Tijs. Sworry foutju <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## dj_lucv

Oké we zijn het volgens mij aardig eens over de volgende zaken:
-dongle:lpr2dmx
-interface:een 19faderpaneeltje met 10á12faders en wat flash buttons en potmeters, aangesloten op usb.

Als hier niemand nog echt problemen mee heeft staat dit dan vast.

----------


## John b

Het door Van_Diemen voorgestelde avrdmx dongle is eigenlijk ook wel een mooi projekt. 
255 kanalen dmx uit,
127 kanalen dmx in,
buffer,
Werkt via de printerpoort,
Enkelzijdige print.
Dit is toch eigenlijk wel wat we willen (Toch ?) 

Hier nogmaals de link.
http://www.ele.tut.fi/~viikari/

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## gilly

okey daar zijn we dan uit als niemand bezwaar heeft....

nu nog het software-gedeelte....

----------


## dj_lucv

Die is idd ook geschikt, weet iemand misc. at het gemakkelijkste bouwen is?

----------


## FiëstaLj

http://www.dil.nl/details.asp?artcode=010212

Dit kwam ik tegen: een lpt/dmx interface voor 103,95

is het dan wel de moeite waard om zelf te bouwen ?

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## dj_lucv

Word idd minder interessant. Weet je wat meer over dat ding?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Heb er al een mailtje over gestuurd, ff afwachten dus

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## gilly

en weet je al wat <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

laat het ons even weten..  :Smile: 

groeten gilly

----------


## FiëstaLj

Uitgebreide bouwbeschrijving vindt u in Elektuur april 2002.

Prijs bouwkit (print + onderdelen): eur. 103,95 ekskl. porto.

Zie www.dil.nl 



Met vriendelijke groet, / Kind Regards,

Rudolf Hueck / DIL ELEKTRONIKA BV.



Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## John b

Heb de elektuur er even bijgepakt.
Het gaat om een printerpoort adapter.
480 dmx kanalen uit
dmx in zit wel op de print maar is niet in de software verwerkt
is voor toekomstige uitbreidingen volgens de elektuur.

Er word gebruikt gemaakt van een avr risc processor.
Het ziet er niet echt moeilijk uit. 



John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## dj_lucv

Heb je misschien een scanner? Zou je dan het artikel voor ons kunnen scannen?

----------


## Dave

> citaat:
> dmx in zit wel op de print maar is niet in de software verwerkt
> is voor toekomstige uitbreidingen volgens de elektuur.



Als we uitgaan van dit project (zelfbouw of kitjes kopen) is het naar mijn idee dus wel zaaks de software aan te passen aan de eisen van de moderne LJ. Ik zou niet weten of het goedkoper is om alles zelf te bouwen of gewoon een aantal van die printjes te kopen (korting?)

----------


## John b

> citaat: Heb je misschien een scanner? Zou je dan het artikel voor ons kunnen scannen?



Ja ik heb wel een scanner, maar niet de auteursrechten.
je kan wel de software en de printlayout downloaden bij www.elektuur.nl
het staat in de elektuur van  april 2002

maar wie is er echt in geintereseerd om een dmx interface te maken ??

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ikke, mits het geen prutseridee is, maar een beetje fatsoenlijk te realiseren..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## gilly

ik heb (zoals eerder vermeld) wel interesse in dit poject.

solderen kan ik wel, een printje laten belichten is ook geen probleem
ik zit alleen met programatuur dat kan ik dus niet.
je wilt toch een programma hebben die goed functioneert, makkelijk bedienbaar en, programmeerbaar is.

groeten gilly

----------


## gilly

en niet te vergeten het inprogrammeren van de gebruikte chip (of is dit in het geval van de electuur niet nodig)

----------


## knyn

Hoi,

ik heb dus al 2 van deze interfaces gebouwd, de hardware van deze kits is dik in orde (de processors zijn iets minder goed verkrijgbaar in belgie) maar nu zit ik met een klein probleem aan de software kant, elektuur heeft voor deze interface wel 2 testprogrammas meegeleverd, maar goed werkende software hiervoor (zoals bijvoorbeeld martin light jockey) moet zelf geschreven worden, vermits ik me niet zo goed kan redden in c++ ligt dit project bij mij even stil. Moest iemand hier al goeie soft voor hebben of een begin laat het me weten!

Maar ik heb vrienden

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dus de print werkt goed ?

dan is het nu voor ons tijd om aan de software kant te gaan denken lijkt me...

Wie kan er programmeren ?

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## dj_lucv

Stap 1 de dongle is ok.
Stap 2 een bruikbare besturing met fader ed. Moet ook zo te maken zijn, niet echt moeilijk. Als we DMX-in hebben kunnen we zelfs een gewone tafel gebruiken.
Stap 3 de software:
Ik heb eensamenstelling gemaakt van alle software-wensen in dit topic:
-shape gen
-extra fader functies als kleuren onder de fader werkend op % 
-scan 3+6+9 maken nu een rondje met grote x en snelheid x(combinaties)
-wat jogs waar je snel en nauwkeurig dim, gobo, shut, focus, iris etc mee kan kiezen. 
-Een numeriek keypad voor de spot selectie
-met een spot selectie geheugen van 10 laatst geselecteerde combi's.
-Een bank met preset focus functies
-macro's is ook handig.
-cue list
-scene en sequence functie.
-Tenminste 16, liever 32 faders en 32 instant presets met unlimited banken, scenes en sequences.(Beetje combo hard/soft)
-Mogelijkheid om kleur en gobo onder of fader of buttons te proggen en die live te selecteren.
-Live Xfade, Dim en Rate select.

Denk dat dit al een heel lijstje is..
Misschien moeten de mensen die kunnen programmeren en zin/tijd hebben dat ff laten weten. Zodat iedereen wat wat ie kan doen.

Verder over de website: Ik heb nu een snelle lay-out gemaakt en hoef nu alleen nog maar wat standaard pagina's te maken en een mogelijkheid om nieuwe versies van de software te uploaden voor de programmeurs.

So da wast.

----------


## knyn

even reageren





> citaat:
> Stap 1 de dongle is ok.



ik ben natuurlijk niet 100% zeker over dit vermits ik ook nog geen goeie soft heb gehad om hem aan te sturen




> citaat:
> Stap 2 een bruikbare besturing met fader ed. Moet ook zo te maken zijn, niet echt moeilijk.



is volgens mij een must, mischien com/usb voor dit gebruiken? gewoon toetsenbord lijkt me anders ook handig, kijk maar naar martin lj, gewoon de F toetsen gebruiken voor ceu's te starten en alle andere toetsen zijn ook programeerbaar




> citaat:
> Als we DMX-in hebben kunnen we zelfs een gewone tafel gebruiken.



een dmx-in is wel voorzien op de print, maar is nog niet ondersteund door de processor die in de dongle zit, men kan natuurlijk de soft voor deze proc (ATMEL AT90S8515) herschrijven, of men kan wachte tot elektuur een vervolg over dit project uitgeeft...




> citaat:
> Stap 3 de software:
> Ik heb eensamenstelling gemaakt van alle software-wensen in dit topic:...



allemaal in orde mij part, zo lang dat het programma stabiel loopt en niet crashed, er is ook mogelijkheid om deze dongle aan te sturen via linux (ivm stabiliteit windows) men moet gewoon comandos naar lpt poort sturen.

nu is de vraag, zijn er mensen onder ons die goed overweg kunnen met c of een andere programeertaal, en is hier interesse voor dit project <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## knyn

ik zal morgen proberen paar pics te maken van de print enzo voor mensen een idee te geven

----------


## R. den Ridder

Heej,

Is het geen idee om de ontwerper van de dongle niet eens aan zijn mouw te trekken inzake de echt gehaalde prestaties...

Elektuur kennende testen die z`on project niet echt volledig, dus in de ehte touromstandigheden...
Mijn collega is het bijv. nog nooit gelukt om via parallel verder te komen dan 100 stabiele kanalen..maar dat is ook alweer een ontwerp van 2 jaar oud, met een andere processor.

Is programeren onder visual trouwens niet een stuk meer hands-on, als je naar de functionaliteiten van het project kijkt, misschien geen verkeerd idee

Ralph

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> 
> een dmx-in is wel voorzien op de print, maar is nog niet ondersteund door de processor die in de dongle zit, men kan natuurlijk de soft voor deze proc (ATMEL AT90S8515) herschrijven, of men kan wachte tot elektuur een vervolg over dit project uitgeeft...
> [



Lees ik hier Atmel? Ik heb alle progs (assembler, upload etc.) van deze 90 series.. ik heb in het verleden een hoop van deze dingen geprogrammeerd (hobby).. misschien dat er mensen geinteresseerd zijn in deze progs?
Als ik me niet vergis heet het JAAP en is er zelfs een website van.. zal ik eens nakijken.. Wanneer mensen geinteresseerd zijn kan ik het wel een keer op mn website zetten voor download..


gr..

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Van_Diemen

He daar,

Jullie blijven vragen of er hier iemand kan programeren. 
Voor de 3x JA. Ik doe heel de dag niet anders!

Noem de taal: C, Delphi, Visual Basic, Java (of toch maar niet), etc...

Het is natuurlijk wel leuk als er meer mensen zijn die hun
licht over het programmeer gedeelte willen laten schijnen (goh wat
een leuke woordspeling voor hier op het form)!

Voor programeren heb je dus reeds 1 vrijwilliger.

O ja ik kan zowel windows programma's als embedded programma schrijven (basic 51, Ansi C, etc...)

Groeten Chris

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## John b

Wat de software betreft, het is het handigste denk ik  om een soort modulaire opzet te maken.

- De engine welke er voor zorgt dat de dmx data naar de dongle gestuurd wordt.

- De database (array) waar de dmx data in staat, waar dus de engine de data uit haalt. 

- Meerdere "effect" modules, welke de data in het dmx array zet.  


Maar eerst moeten we besluiten in welke programmeertaal we gaan werken.

Ik stem voor Delphi (lijkt mij daarvoor prima geschikt)

Wat de dongle betreft, van de elektuur dongle is de source code bekend (In het Frans <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> ), dus naar hartelust door ons aan te passen.
Want of er een vervolg in de  Elektuur komt, daar heb ik niet zoveel vertrouwen in.

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## PowerSound

Als er iets van het Frans moet vertaald worden mag je het altijd aan mij vragen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## dj_lucv

Je opzetje klinkt goed. Ook is het programmeren in Delphi een goed id. Bij pc-active kreeg je een keer gratis een versie van de compiler als iemand um misschien nog nodig heeft. http://www.pc-active.nl/



Bijgewerkt door - dj_lucv op 24/09/2002  09:38:33

----------


## John b

Je link boven werkt niet!
Als je Delphi wilt hebben kan je op de site van borland http://www.borland.com/delphi/index.html
Delphi downloaden.
Moet je wel een registratieprocedure doorworstelen en een download van 140MB doen, maar kost verder niets.  



John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Van_Diemen

Ik kan me wel bij de keuze van delphi aansluiten, zo simpel als John het stelt : engine/databse/effect denk ik niet dat je het moet bekijken. Misschien een database waarin je je fixtures kwijt kunt (fixture library), een gekozen fixtures library (engine), Graphical User Engine (vergeet deze niet, die is echt heel belangrijk en heel moeilijk)
Om het geheel modulair te houden (effect modules) zou je kunnen gaan werken met dynamisch geladen dll's (betekent toevoegen en gebruiken, zonder broncode aan te moeten passen)... zo zijn er nog wel meerder dingen !
Dit zijn toch allemaal zaken die de hobby programmeur niet een twee drie in code krijgt. 
Voor mij zijn het veelal bekende zaken, alleen weet ik weer iets minder af van de gangbare systemen zoals die gelden op de bekende tafels/softwarepakketten. Misschien dat we elkaar hier in op kunnen vullen: Software prof. vs. Licht prof.

Ik hoor het wel.

Ik heb overigens voor educatieve doeleiden een Delphi 6 versie liggen (Enterprise) hierin zit echt alles wat delphi kan bieden. Mocht er een intresse zijn... mail maar dan regelen we wat!

groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dat is ook de bedoeling Van Diemen, met elkaars kennis een leuk project ten einde brengen

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Dave

Misschien is het een idee om alvast een mailinglist op te stellen met mensen die interesse hebben in dit project, en voor de mensen die zich er serieus in willen gaan verdiepen? Ik wil dit evt wel op me nemen.

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Stel voor dat iedereen die op die mailinglijst wil, een mailtje naar jouw stuurt met als bericht: 

"aanmelding mailinglijst"



Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...



Bijgewerkt door - FiëstaLj op 24/09/2002  20:13:05

----------


## Dave

Dat is wat mij betreft goed. Ik zal het gebeuren eens gaan inventariseren.
Nog even voor de duidelijkheid: dj.greeny@wanadoo.nl
(Het DJ staat niet voor DiscJockey<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## John b

Volgens mij gaat het goed komen met dit projekt.

Chris, Ik bedoelde het wat te basic. 

Het is heel belangrijk om over een goede opzet van het programma te brainstormen, want anders kom je later in de problemen.

Ik ben zelf ook in het bezit van Martin Lightjockey (isa dj versie) en daar zie je dat somige functies niet ingebouwd kunnen worden omdat herschrijven van het programma daarvoor nodig is.
(zoals handmatige x fade)
Lightjockey is overigens ook in Delphi geschreven.

Maar laten we het niet gelijk te moelijk maken, en kijken of we iets simpels aan de gang kunnen krijgen.

Maar als ik het dus goed begrepen heb kiezen we dus voor de elektuur dongle. 













John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ja die is het simpelste, heb nu het artikel voor me liggen..

Enigste moeilijke eraan is dat je een Eprom moet branden... maarja, das een kwestie van een brander hebben..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## dj_lucv

Waarom hebben we eigenlijk een mailing-list nodig?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zodat we even kunnen inventariseren wie er nou serieus meedoet... en om later informatie te kunnen verspreiden naar iedereen..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Tiemen

Aha...Er komt toch nog schot in de zaak...Zoals ik dus op pagina 2 van dit topic al 2 maanden geleden voorgesteld had ben ik ook voor Delphi. Maar wat me nu lijkt te gebeuren is dat jullie gewoon LightJockey gaan nabouwen...Er wordt direct over Effect Engine gesproken, macro, cue's, cross-fading...Ik zou zeggen succes! Er wordt al 4 jaar aan LJ geprogrammeerd, door mensen die er veel meer van afweten dan ons, en de voorgestelde eisen van jullie software zitten er nog niet allemaal in...

Nogmaals ik wil er echt aan meedoen, maar hou het aub beetje serieus en begin niet direct bij het einde, beginnen bij het begin zal al moeilijk genoeg zijn...

Tiemen

----------


## Dave

Het programma zal waarschijnlijk wel in 10 opeenvolgende versies uitkomen, te beginnen met een simpel chasertje. Maakt mij allemaal niet uit, je doet het naar mijn idee toch voor de lol. 
Ik neem aan dat we open-source gaan werken, dus kan een ieder met verstand van programmeren zijn eigen aanpassingen doen.

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Lijkt me een goed plan

en als we om te beginnen eens een programma hebben dat dmx uitstuurt hebben gemaakt, dan kunnen we daarna aan uitbreiding werken...

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## dj_lucv

Misschien kunnen we op de website, is nu bijna af, ook gewoon ff een lijstje zetten. Ander krijg je steedsvn die berichten ik doe mee, ik ook. Das niet echt handig.

----------


## Dave

Heb tot nu toe slechts 2 aanmeldingen, dus zo storm loopt het ook nog niet. Als de mensen met interesse even een mailtje sturen, dan stuur ik over zeg een week even de volledige lijst door, en kunnen we die evt. ook op de site zetten.

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## DJLuc

Heb je de mijne nu ook?

----------


## Dave

Ja, heb er nu 3 plus mezelf.
Zal vrijdag iedereen een mail sturen die zich heeft aangemeld.
Wel makkelijk om er even een echte naam bij te zetten. Makkelijker voor in m'n adresboekje.

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## dj_lucv

Mod: heb je misschien wat ruimte op je server of heeft iemand hier dat om de site op te zetten? Hij is nu zo goed als af. (Had vanmiddag nog een uurtje over dus heb um vanmiddag ff snel gemaakt.)
Dave: doe een seen goekje hoe ik in het echt heet djLUC...
of bedoel je achternaam?

----------


## Dave

Heb nog wel een webspace bij @home. Gaat lekker snel. Ik wil de site daar wel hosten.


Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## dj_lucv

Heb je daar PHP en Mysql?
Dan zou dat perfect zijn! De site is overigens HTML-only(Muv. het het logo-plaatje.), dus groot is ie niet. (40kb)

----------


## Dave

Zou het niet weten, hou me niet bezig met webspace, ben meer een hardware-man. Maar ik wil het wel even proberen als je het even als zip/rar toemailt.

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## dj_lucv

Heb je geen briefje geahd ofzo? Ik heb op hun website alleen wat basisinfo gevonden. Misschien weet iemand anders het?

----------


## Van_Diemen

He Allemaal,

Ik heb me ook per mail aangemeld. Dus we zijn nu met z'n vieren.
Misschien is het handig als we gaan inventariseren wat iedereen z'n specialiteiten zijn, en welke specialiteiten vertegewoordigd moeten zijn om dit project uit te kunnen voeren!

Benodigde kennis:
 [list][*]Licht controller: welke functionaliteit, interface eisen, etc[*]Hardware: kennis omtrent de microcontroller en overige hardware[*]Software: programmeer kennis van software en embedded software[/list]

Aangemelde kennis:
 [list][*]Licht controller: -[*]Hardware: Chris van Diemen[*]Software: Chris van Diemen[/list]

Als jullie laten weten wat jullie specialiteit is kunnen we misschien eindelijk een keer beginnen!

Groeten Chris

----------


## Dave

Er is een mail onderweg naar een ieder die zich heeft aangemeld. Weten we van elkaar wie meedoet.


Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## Van_Diemen

He dave,

Ik weet niet of je mijn mail ook heb gekregen?
Ik heb m'n aanmelding gestuurd vanaf mijn werk. (chdi@....)
Ik heb iig nog geen mail ontvangen van je!

Groeten Chris

----------


## Dave

De mail staat nog in m'n outbox, @sloom is raar aan het doen. Zal het vanavond weer proberen. Jou aanmelding is idd ook binnen.


Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## dj_lucv

Wat bedoel je met licht-controller?

----------


## FiëstaLj

volgens mij bedoelt ie de knoppendoos..


Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## dj_lucv

Ahh, ok.
Zijn al een hoop dingen genoemt in dit topic.
citaatje:"
dus een 19"-paneeltje met 12 faders, 12 draaipots en 12 drukknoppen

-faders voor de dimmer van je chase of scene
-draaipots boven de faders voor de snelheid van je chase
-drukknoppen onder de faders om een chase of scene te flashen
"

van diemen:
Je had het over dynamisch geladen dll's, is het niet mogelijk om bijvoorbeeld textbestanden te gebruiken als db? Dan is het voor de gebruiker zelf eenvoudig aan te passen aan de apparatuur die hij gebruikt.

Wat moeten we eigenlijk weten over de apparaten die we aansturen? Alleen maar de DMX kanalen toch?

----------


## John b

Volgens mij bedoeld Chris met light Controller iemand die kennis heeft van hoe zo'n programma zou moeten werken, welke funktionaliteit het programma moet hebben.

Ik ben zelf in het bezit van Martin Lightjockey (waarom begin ik hier dan aan ? omdat ik het leuk vind)

Heb een klein beetje kennis van delphi
ben ook wel een beetje thuis in de hardware 

Ik ben bang Chris dat het software verhaal nogal van jou gaat afhangen 

Heeft iemand al over een naam gedacht voor het programma :Smile: 

Vraag voor Chris 
Hoe werkt dat met dll's, zijn dll's gewoon met delphi te maken?
en hoe praat dan de ene dll met de andere?











John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Dave

Ok, mailtjes zijn onderweg over het World Weird Web<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ik denk dat Chris met licht-controller meer de gebruikers-interface bedoelt die op je scherm verschijnt. Het is best belangrijk dat er mensen naar de vormgeving van de bedieningsomgeving kijken. Wat moet je bijvoorbeeld op je scherm laten zien? Je kunt het zo gek maken als je wilt.

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Je moet letten op het aantal kanalen van de fixtures en de waardes hiervoor

bijv. kanaal 3 (color) waarde 128 is kleur blauw... om even een voorbeeld te geven..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Van_Diemen

He allemaal,

John, jij snapt wat ik bedoel... iemand met kennis van bijvoorbeeld lightjockey of zoiets dergelijks! dus welke functies, welke knoppen etc.

Luc, ik denk dat we net zo goed een database kunnen gebruiken. Ik heb ooit al een database (fixture) mangement programma gemaakt. Hierin kon je fixtures aanmaken,kanalen toewijzen, kleurwaardes, gobowaardes, plaatjes, etc... Dit was echt heel gemakkelijk te gebruiken. Ik zal kijken of ik het naar dave kan mailen (als ik het nog heb) die kan het dan rondsturen en kunnen jullie zelf oordelen.

John, dat verhaal over dll's. Een dll moet je zien als onderdeel van je programma (dus formulieren, code, etc...) Een dll is gewoon in delphi te maken. De dll's kunnen via de engine met elkaar communiceren. Voordeel van zo'n opbouw is dat als iets niet goed werkt, hoef je alleen de dll aan te passen en rond te sturen. 

In principe vind ik het niet erg dat ik moet programmeren, als er maar mensen zijn die mij kunnen helpen met de functionaliteit. Misschien zijn er mensen die ondanks hun geringe programmeer ervaring toch willen programmeren... MOOI ! Misschien kunnen we dan wat van elkaar leren... ik over de functionaliteit iemand anders over programmeren!

Ik ben bezig met een globale opzet (schema) van het programma zoals het volgens mij zou kunnen. Ook deze zal ik binnenkort naar dave mailen!

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## dj_lucv

Heb ook een beetje ervaring met Delphi, zou je um ook naar mij willen sturen, dan kan ik ook eens kijken. Wil wel helpen met het maken van een handige gebruikersinterface.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Die database ziet er prima uit chris, zoiets is wel de bedoeling ja

voor de GUI van het programma is het misschien slim het een en ander te jatten van bestaande programma's als Martin Lj... 

Lijkt me dat die er lang genoeg over nagedacht hebben om beetje gebruiksvriendelijk te zijn.



Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## John b

Heb ooit eens met het programma reason van propellerhead gespeeld,het zou te gek zijn als je een programma zou kunnen maken wat er ongeveer hetzelfde uit zou zien, maar dan voor licht  (reason is om muziek te maken)
www.propellerheads.se

Maar je zou natuurlijk een io module (input output)  kunnen maken waaraan je dan diverse soorten sequencers aan kan koppelen, bv een sequencer voor gobo’s een sequencer voor colors enz.
Je kan ook denken aan een sound to light module, een shape generator noem maar op.
Je zou dus vrij moeten zijn om zoveel modules in te zeten als je wilt, totdat je computer het niet meer trekt. 

In reason heb je een soort 19”rack met een hardware interface en waar je zelf de diverse effekten in kan monteren.
Je hebt dus aan de  voorkant de knoppen , maar je kan ook aan de achterkant kijken waar je dus de verschillende verbindingen met de diverse modules kan zien. 
Voor ons dus waar je dus de diverse effecten met de desbetreffende dmx kanalen kan koppelen.


Wat vinden jullie van deze ideeen ? en is het te maken ?   


John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Van_Diemen

he Fiesta,

Ik ben bezig met een nieuw database management programma wat we later eventueel kunnen gebruiken in het programma. 
Hieronder de link van een screenshot van een wat ouder progje (paar jaar terug) Het programma rondsturen heeft niet zoveel zin, omdat het niet zal werken omdat de database koppeling dan niet aanwezig is.

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0LwCQGnwOv0FkSLSe!xoo0GqKZAaf6zQeaVrzbJjqt5um3uxC7  !c1yNFhMqt08*A68WtGCdVE7U0/j%26H.jpg 

he john,

Ik heb reason ook wel eens een tijdje 'op proef' gehad. Ik vind het wel een mooi programma ... maar ... je levert in qua gebruiksgemak en performance. Als je met plaatjes gaat werken, verlies je een heleboel snelheid. 

Het idee bij reason om met modules (19" racks) te werken vind ik wel goed. Dat is ook de opzet zoals ik die al eerder geschetst heb. Toen had ik het over het dynamisch laden van dll's. Dit houdt dus in dat je tijdens het programma kan zeggen welke dll's je wilt laden. Dit kun je blijven doen totdat je pc overspannen raakt.


Groeten Chris van Diemen

Bijgewerkt door - Van_Diemen op 09/10/2002  09:20:46

----------


## John b

Ja daar heb je gelijk in, want je wilt als je een leuk showtje hebt lopen het kunnen opslaan en later weer op kunnen roepen.
net zoals de cue's in Lightjockey.
heb je wel eens gespeeld met LJ Chris ??

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Van_Diemen

He john,

Ik heb er wel een naar gekeken (demo versie). Ik heb alleen geen apperatuur om aan te hangen dus echt testen heb ik niet gedaan. Ik begrijp ook niet alle functionaliteit. Over een aantal dingen heb ik al wel ideeen.
Om een beeld te krijgen van controllers bestudeer ik regelmatig wat handleidingen. Ik ben nu bezig met die van de GLP showdesigner 2.
Dit lijkt me een wat simpele tafel maar om het te leren (functionaliteit) een goed begin

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## Dave

Het grootste nadeel aan lightjockey is dat er geen cue naar cue met crossfader inzit. Voor dixo niet erg, maar voor theater een gemis, misschien is het mogelijk om zoiets iig in te bouwen.

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## John b

Als je lightjockey voor de eerste keer ziet denk je inderdaad van wat moet ik hiermee, en het is zeker niet overzichtelijk.
Je moet even doorzetten, maar dan is er veel mogelijk behalve een handmatige Xfade.
Toen ik een DMX programma ging uizoeken (had eest de AMDJ / GLP  Showdesigner ) wilde ik egenlijk voor sunlite gaan omdat het er overzichtelijker uitziet. Maar vond na alles nog eens bekeken te hebben LJ nog wat meer mogelijkheden hebben.(dat was 2,5 jaar geleden) 

De GLP showdesigner is leuk voor vaste instalaties, maar veel te lastig voor on the road en het ontbreken van een shape generator is een gemis.

Ik denk dat je niet te veel naar hardware dmx tafels moet kijken, want softwarematig is er natuurlijk veel meer mogelijk.

Maar laten we afwachten waar Chris mee komt, ik ben nieuwsgierig.







John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Dave

Even een kleine mededeling van organisatorische aard. Omdat mijn PC al 6 maanden een zooi is, gaat ie even helemaal leeg, en installeer ik de boel even opnieuw. Het kan dus nog even een dag duren voordat ik de mail kan versturen. 
Dus niet ongeduldig worden, zal er morgen gelijk naar kijken.<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## knyn

even excuseren voor men lange afwezigheid, de pics van de elektuur hardware komen er wel degelijk aan...

iemand had het over het branden van eeproms, ik heb zo'n brander dus ik kan eventueel in grote aantallen kopen de soft erin branden en ze door verkopen, als dit een probleem zou vormen...

over de soft: moet idd overzichtelijk zijn en elke lj zou er zijn persoonlijke voorkeuren moeten in kunnen terug vinden, dus mss soft ontwikkelen die zeer "soepel" is en waar naar eigen smaak aan gesleuteld kan worden.

----------


## Van_Diemen

John: "Maar laten we afwachten waar Chris mee komt, ik ben nieuwsgierig" : Lijkt me niet de juiste instelling. Ik wil graag programmeren voor dit project, maar jullie zullen ook wel met wat input moeten komen.
Dat de GLP SD2 wat mist had ik al begrepen. Maar ik moet voor mezelf ook de basis functionaliteit op een rijtje hebben. 

Is er trouwens al een kostenplaatje gemaakt voor de hardware. Want tot nu toe hebben we het continu over software, maar..... zonder hardware doet t nog niks.

Ik ben wel geinteresseerd in de prijs van de hardware. 


Groeten Chris van Diemen

Bijgewerkt door - Van_Diemen op 11/10/2002  10:05:58

----------


## dj_lucv

Dave weet jij iets meer over die webruimte? 
Dan kan ik van diemen helpen met zijn 'vraag om functionaliteiten.'

----------


## John b

> citaat: John: "Maar laten we afwachten waar Chris mee komt, ik ben nieuwsgierig" : Lijkt me niet de juiste instelling.



Ik bedoelde de globale opzet waat je al mee bezig was.
Maar zeg maar wat je wilt weten, mijn voorstel is om om simpel te beginnen, wel met dll's, een hardwareinterface (wat dus de comunicatie me de dmx dongle regelt, en waar je ook op je scherm kan zien wat er uitgestuurd word.
En een simpele chaser voor maar een paar kanalen (4 ofzo).
Gewoon om te kijken of dit gaat werken.

Wat de hardware betreft, ik heb begrepen dat er gekozen is voor de elektuur interface.







John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Dave

> citaat:
> Dave weet jij iets meer over die webruimte? 
> Dan kan ik van diemen helpen met zijn 'vraag om functionaliteiten.'



Heb niets meer kunnen vinden dat dat het 5 mb is, erg scheutig met info zijn ze niet bij @home. Heb van een aantal mensen al een lijstje met spec's binnen, maar m'n mail werkt nog niet echt super.

Stuur de saait anders gewoon ff op, kan je ook de login-gegevens wel geven, maar dan weet je ook m'n password<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## FiëstaLj

volgens de elektuur zou die interface ongeveer 100 euro gaan kosten...

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## dj_lucv

Heb toch geen kabel...

----------


## Van_Diemen

Ik moet zeggen dat ik 100 euro toch nog best veel vind voor een ZELFBOUW interface !

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## FiëstaLj

Heb je enig idee wat de goedkoopste setjes kosten als je ze koopt ?

dus een interface en martin Lj software ofzo...

Denk dat je wel rond de 1000/1500 euro mag gaan denken..

Dan vind ik 100 euro nog niet zoveel..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## John b

Wat het bouwpakketje zo duur maakt is de geprogrammeerde controller
geprogrammeerd €59,40
leeg (bij display electronics)€ 9,29 ex BTW

Controller (at90s8515-8pc) is zelf ook te programmeren, met een zelf te maken kabeltje (ik moet nog even uitzoeken hoe en wat)
is ook handig bij eventuele updates.

Zal eens een lijstje maken van de benodigdheden voor de interface.





John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Van_Diemen

Ik doelde meer op het feit dat ik heel veel 
goedkopere zelfbouw projecten heb gezien die
gewoon een stuk goedkoper waren.

Maar als we zelf die controller kunnen proggen,
scheelt dat al weer 50 euro en dat vind ik dus
nogal op een bedrag van 100 euro!

John, maak maar eens een Bill Of Materials. Dan kunnen
we misschien eens een zo'n interface gaan bouwen en testen

Groeten Chris,

ps Dat programmatje komt eraan, heb alleen mijn pc opnieuw
moeten installeren omdat win XP crashte!

----------


## dj_lucv

Ik denk dat 50 euro voor een zelfbouwproject toch wel de max is....
[offtopic]
win 2000 rulez...
XP heb ik slechte ervaringen mee.
[/offtopic]

----------


## Van_Diemen

Idd Win 2000 rules... Loopt stabiel en SNEL op al mijn pc's dus... binnenkort een opzet klaar!

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## dj_lucv

Hoe staat her er mee van Diemen?
ps. Dave heb nog niets gehoord...

----------


## knyn

hier dus een paar pics van 1 van men dmx interfaces gemaakt zoals het beschreven staat in de elektuur,

<center></center>
de gsm ligt er alleen bij om een beetje een gedacht te geven van de grootte van de print, de 2 kabeltjes zijn ps2 kabels die alleen maar voor de stroom dienen, de 2x 3 pinnetjes langst boven zijn de dmx lijnen

<center></center>

<center></center>
de ps2 en lpt connector...

<center></center>
proc..

<center></center>
het is weliswaar echt van elektuur...

<center></center>
achterkant van de print (wa vindden julie van men soldeerwerk?)

<center></center>
ff nog een pic van mun programmer (zit een gewone pic in)

als er nog vragen zijn of iets ni echt duidelijk is (door men bibberhand die de webcam vasthield  :Wink: ) vraag gerust

[edit] hmm niet alle pics werken, wel ga dan gewoon ff hier http://groups.msn.com/boskonijn/shoebox.msnw?Page=Last kijken [/edit]

Bijgewerkt door - knyn op 02/11/2002  16:21:47

Bijgewerkt door - knyn op 02/11/2002  16:23:30

----------


## Dave

Ziet er netjes uit, lijkt me makkelijk te solderen. Ik begrijp dat je ook de chip kan programmeren, dat maakt het al een stuk makkelijker.
Zal binnenkort de lijst weer eens doorsturen, maar heb nog steeds van een aantal mensen niets binnengekregen.

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## John b

Dat ziet er goed uit knyn, netjes gesoldeerd, dat heb je meer gedaan.
Wat heb je het nou gekost?

Wat het programmeren van die chip betreft, dat is via een simpel te maken verloopkabeltje zelf te doen.

Heb het nogal druk de laatste tijd, dus dit projekt staat bij mij even op een laag pitje.

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## CHRIS_B

hoe kan ik trouwens een 0-10 volt sturing op een pc aansluiten???

beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## mooksemike

Hallo allemaal... ik heb zo eens een beetje zitten lezen over jullie project... Ik zit op de mts nijmegen.. en ben als afstudeer project ook bezig met dmx.. toevallig maak ik ook gebruik van de lpt/dmx interface uit elektuur.. 

Mijn doel is om een computergestuurde beweegbare spotlight te maken... je kijkt dus dmv een webcam op het beeld van je pc, hierop zie je een beeld, en door met de muis over het beeld heen te bewegen kun je de spot bewegen. De spot wordt aangestuurd door 2 stappenmotoren, en moet dimbaar zijn.. ik maak dus gebruik van 3 dmx-kanalen.. voor het dimgedeelte gebruik ik de 3 poorts dmx dimmer uit elektuur. De stappenmotoren stuur ik aan door zelfgeschreven software.. geprogrammeerd in delphi.

Ik zit alleen met een ander (best wel groot) probleem... misschien dat jullie hier een oplossing voor weten..??
Mijn probleem is als volgt:

wanneer je vanuit de parallele poort een parallel signaal naar de lpt/dmx interface stuurt, wordt dit door de interface veranderd in een serieel signaal, en serieel over de lijn gestuurd...het seriele signaal dat dan aankomt bij de spotlight moet dan weer omgezet worden naar een parallel signaal....

hebben jullie hier een oplossing voor... of is dit helemaal niet nodig? ben ik helemaal verkeerd aan het denken... of...???

Ik zat zelf te denken om de 8 poorts dmx de-multiplexer uit elektuur november 2001 voor dit probleem te gebruiken...

Groeten,

Mike

ps. ik zal regelmatig deze site checken om te kijken of jullie nog problemen tegen komen.. en wie weet kan ik jullie dan nog ergus mee helpen...

see ya!!

hoe moet ik hier nou weer een handtekening zetten ?? :S

----------


## CHRIS_B

met de 3 kanaals dimmer en de demultiplexer en eventueel t switchpak kom jij er helemaal denk ik zelf

beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## mooksemike

t switchpack.... in welk nummer van elektuur staat dat?? of is die zelf ontworpen??

Wie niet sterk is moet slim zijn, wie niet slim is.... die heeft een probleem :P

----------


## dj_lucv

Leukl dat je ook met dit onderwerp bezig bent? Ik hoop dat we elkaar kunenn helpen.

Hoe wil je dit gaan programmeren?




> citaat:
> hierop zie je een beeld, en door met de muis over het beeld heen te bewegen kun je de spot bewegen.



Op een plat vlak is vrij envoudig, dan kan j gewoon de coordinaten van je muis pakken maar hoe doe je dat in een hoek?

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> t switchpack.... in welk nummer van elektuur staat dat?? of is die zelf ontworpen??
> 
> Wie niet sterk is moet slim zijn, wie niet slim is.... die heeft een probleem :P



moet je even met electuur mailen


beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## knyn

> citaat:
> Dat ziet er goed uit knyn, netjes gesoldeerd, dat heb je meer gedaan.
> Wat heb je het nou gekost?



idd al meer gedaan  :Smile: 
de prijs moet ik even nagaan, maar ik weet wel dat de proc redelijk duur was, maar natuurlijk nix vergeleken met de gemiddelde dmx tafel  :Wink: 





> citaat:
> Wat het programmeren van die chip betreft, dat is via een simpel te maken verloopkabeltje zelf te doen.



is idd mogelijk, maar moet je wel geluk hebben met computer zelf, ik kreeg namelijk niet genoeg power uit lpt port enzo, heb veel geprobeerd en uiteindelijk voor een deftige programmer gekozen

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> t switchpack.... in welk nummer van elektuur staat dat?? of is die zelf ontworpen??
> ...



ben je hier al achter? ik heb hier nog al wat elektuur ligge namelijk.. maar er is laatst wel flink weg gegooit <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz Iko

----------


## knyn

> citaat:
> ....
> 
> ben je hier al achter? ik heb hier nog al wat elektuur ligge namelijk.. maar er is laatst wel flink weg gegooit <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> greetz Iko



kijk even op www.elektuur.nl staat er allemaal op hoor

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> 
> ...



zoals ik al zei, mail ze ff, weet je sneller meer dan dat ik moet zoeken ik heb er geen tijd voor namelijk....

beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## Iko

hmz ik zal even in de kast gaan spitten of ik nog wat kan vinden...

greetzz Iko

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> Wat het bouwpakketje zo duur maakt is de geprogrammeerde controller
> geprogrammeerd €59,40
> leeg (bij display electronics)€ 9,29 ex BTW



is dit display in utrecht? of hebben ze nog meer verstegingen? ik ben hier namelijk nog al lang naar opzoek geweest in utrecht maar dat bestaat niet meer daar.........


greetzz Iko

----------


## John b

Ze zitten nog steeds in Utrecht St.Jacobsstraat 275

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Iko

dat is daar achter het station? onder die brug door? daar in die hoek heb ik gezocht. maar ik kreeg daar de verwijzing dat ze al een half jaar weg zijn..


greetzz Iko

----------


## John b

Je hebt helemaal gelijk Iko, ze zijn inderdaad weg.
Ze hebben alleen nog maar een afhaalbalie bij het hoofdkantoor op industrie terrein Lage Weide in Utrecht.

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Iko

gelukkig dan kan ik toch nog een beetje zoeken <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> maar dan weet ik wel weer waar ik nog een connectortje kan halen die ik al 1 jaar zoek  :Smile:  bij die afhaal balie .. nou bedankt!!

greetzz Iko

----------


## DJLuc

knyn, weet je de prijs al?

----------


## Van_Diemen

Hoi Allemaal,

Sorry dat ik zo lang niets van me heb laten horen... ik heb het stervens druk gehad!

Ik heb een programmatje gemaakt waarmee een fixture library gemaakt
beheerd kan worden. Ik zal het vanavond op onze msn community zetten.

Het lijkt me dat we simpel moeten beginnen (dus niet meteen met een 
shape gen) ... dus dimmercontrol!
Lijkt me leuk als ik kan beginnen met bijvoorbeeld een dimmer die ook
programmeerbaar is (raise/fall time, voorgloei, chases/scenes/ques 
(of hoe het ook mag heten), etc....) 
Wat meer info over hoe zoiets PRECIES werkt zo wel makkelijk zijn. 
Dus niet van "Nou als je je DMX waarde varieert kun je je dimmer bedienen.
Heel nuttig zou zijn hoe bijvoorbeeld een chase wordt geprogrammeerd
op een conventionele tafel! Kan iemand me dit vertellen/verduidelijken?

Vanavond omstreeks 19.00 uur zullen de plaatjes erop staan (progje gaat niet ivm met ODBC connection (voor de freaks onder ons  :Wink:  )


Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## FiëstaLj

op de meeste tafels gebeurt het als volgende:

je gaat naar een edit menu:
daar pak je edit chase:
dan kom je in stap 1 van die chase.. hier kan je al je kanalen instellen, fade time instellen, lengte van de stap instellen, etc..

dan druk je op enter, of volgende stap, of nieuwe stap, of next step, etc...

en kom je in stap 2...

dit doe je net zo lang totdat je alle stappen (die jij wil hebben) ingeprogrammeerd hebt, slaat de chase op, en klaar is Tijs...

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

Bijgewerkt door - FiëstaLj op 19/11/2002  19:44:18

----------


## Van_Diemen

Hoi Tijs,

De fade time (de tijdsduur geldend voor de wijziging van x% naar y%) in welke eenheid wordt zoiets ingegeven?

De lengte van de stap (tijd/#beats totdat wordt doorgegaan naar een 
volgende stap. In welke eenheid is dit (seconden of eventueel in beats
(elke 4e beat door naar de volgende stap))?

Wat is eigenijk het verschil tussen een chase, que en scene?

Je omschreef heel goed hoe het werkt op een conventionele tafel, maar 
zou je ook een manier kunnen verzinnen waarop het volgens jou makkelijker
zou kunnen (rekening houdend met de mogelijkheden van een pc)?

Groeten Chris

p.s. IK BEN DE PLAATJES WEER VERGETEN!,.... 1000X EXCUSES!

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## FiëstaLj

Het lijkt mij het makkelijkste om de fade time in procenten weer te geven...

dus de staptijd (bijvoorbeeld 5 seconden) is dan 100%

zet je de fadetime op 50 % dan fade hij in 2,5 seconden over naar het volgende standje..

De staptijd zou ik gewoon in seconden aangeven, dat is meestal nog het makkelijkst...(en daar kan je je makkelijk een voorstelling van maken, bpm niet..)

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## John b

> citaat:
> 
> De fade time (de tijdsduur geldend voor de wijziging van x% naar y%) in welke eenheid wordt zoiets ingegeven?



in tienden van seconden





> citaat:
> De lengte van de stap (tijd/#beats totdat wordt doorgegaan naar een 
> volgende stap. In welke eenheid is dit (seconden of eventueel in beats
> (elke 4e beat door naar de volgende stap))?



ook in tienden van seconden.
maar een omrekening naar bpm is ook leuk





> citaat:
> Wat is eigenijk het verschil tussen een chase, que en scene?



het verschilt per tafel/programma.

Maar een scene is meestal een plaatje, of een stap.
een chase is dus een opeenvolging van stappen, in LJ noemen ze dit een sequence. 
Een que is in Martin Lightjockey een verzameling van secuences.
In LJ kunnen er dus 12 sequences tegelijk lopen.





> citaat:
> Je omschreef heel goed hoe het werkt op een conventionele tafel, maar 
> zou je ook een manier kunnen verzinnen waarop het volgens jou makkelijker
> zou kunnen (rekening houdend met de mogelijkheden van een pc)?
> 
> Groeten Chris
> 
> p.s. IK BEN DE PLAATJES WEER VERGETEN!,.... 1000X EXCUSES!
> 
> Groeten Chris van Diemen



Deze vraag laat ik even staan voor de anderen.

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Van_Diemen

Hoi Allemaal,

Ik heb net Martin Lightjockey  gedownload. Ik ben het nu aan het
bekijken. Ik denk dat ik al weer een beter idee heb voor ons eigen
programma. 

In de tussentijd ... geef jullie visie op het programma. Moet het
een tafel nabootsen of moet het lightjockey-achtig zijn?



Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## FiëstaLj

lightjockey achtig...

want die tafel komt extern eraan...

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Dave

Zou het zelf wel makkelijk vinden als je na het programeren op een totaal ander scherm kunt overspringen, waarmee je met muis of toetsenbord je scenes en cue's en master kan bedienen. Ongeveer het idee wat je bij LJ touch ziet. Een groot nadeel van LJ vind ik dat het onoverzichtelijk wordt als je alle lampeigenschappen tegelijk openhebt. 1 groot scherm met daarop alle mogelijkheden erop lijkt mij makkelijk dan vele verschuifbare kleintjes.

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## FiëstaLj

http://www.ecue.tv/html_eng/main.html

bekijk deze link es mensen !

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Dave

Ziet er mooi uit, heb je enig idee wat voor prijskaartje er aan hangt? Als ik het zo zie niet supergoedkoop. Ben nu progje aan het downloaden, zal er eens naar kijken.

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## FiëstaLj

de interface voor 256 kanalen kost op het moment zo'n 333,- euro

de schuivendoos kost nu zo'n 1600,- euro, maar heb gehoord dat die na de jaarwisseling voor zo'n 1100,- (misschien nog wel minder) te krijgen is..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Van_Diemen

Nou ik moet zeggen voor een programma dat gratis is, is het niet verkeerd. Dit is het enige programma waar ik wat in gemaakt krijg.
Ik vind het wel een beetje traag maar ja!

Zou dit pakket in combinatie met de fader unit en de nano (256ch) wat
zijn voor disco werk ?

Groeten Chris

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## FiëstaLj

ja lijkt me niet verkeerd...

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## knyn

hoi,

sorry voor men lange afwezigheid, maar heb het voor het moment vrij druk <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle> examens enzo <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

morgen lees ik heel het topic weer even door.

oow ja ik denk dat het prog meer lj achtig moet zijn, de tafel zou je extern moeten kunnen aansluiten

----------


## Jelmer van Dijk

hallo,

ik ben nu zelf bezig om zelf een 4 channel DMX- pack te maken maar kan geen tekeningen vinden op het internet.. 

reageer A.U.B. als iemand mij kan helpen

thx. Gr.

----------


## stekelvarke

een DMX dimmer? ik ben namelijk ook zelf bezig om er een te maken.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Google op de namen "The Willows" en "DMX4ALL", daar zijn schema's te vinden van dimmers en DMX-modules. Combineer die 2 samen en je hebt een dimmerpack met DMX-aansturing.  :Smile:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Elektuur had een paar jaar geleden ook een 3 kanaals dmx dimmerpackje... Kan hem eventueel nog wel even opzoeken, maar dan moet je zelf een extra kanaal 'bij maken'.


Groeten Hugo

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik ben zelf ook van de electuur dimmer vertrokken, maar ik heb zelf een microcontroller geprogrammeerd waardoor het dus mogelijk is om meerdere dim kanalen aan te sturen.

hier heb je ook een mooi projectje. samen met PCB ontwerp en de software voor de µC.

----------

